# Official Photo Thread for Boss, Jacoby, & Stormy



## CrazyDogWoman (Dec 28, 2013)

I've been on the forum since December, yet never made my guys an official photo thread. So here it is!

I did make a couple other threads, with pictures of my boys:
.
.

Ok, so now that's all out of the way, I shall get this thread started!

Stormy and Boss have decided they'd like to be farmers...















They also want to start their own pest control business. While we were hiking today, we found this guy. He was ridiculously adorable, but I didn't want to find out how unfriendly he was. 








Another picture from our hike.








There are two sides to Jacoby...







Serious.

And derp.








More derpy, ear-flying madness!








One more...


----------



## CrazyDogWoman (Dec 28, 2013)

Zoomies are also super fun!


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

They are all cute but Jacoby is my favorite.... Gotta love the hounds!


----------



## CrazyDogWoman (Dec 28, 2013)

Thanks. 
Yes, hounds are pretty special!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

They're all so cute!


----------



## CrazyDogWoman (Dec 28, 2013)

Even the porcupine? lol

Thank you.


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

I LOVE Stormy


----------



## CrazyDogWoman (Dec 28, 2013)

Thanks! Don't say that too loud though, he has a big enough ego.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

CrazyDogWoman said:


> Even the porcupine? lol
> 
> Thank you.


 Especially the porcupine lol


----------



## CrazyDogWoman (Dec 28, 2013)

A bit of Boss tonight...








I have no idea how he can fit that entire tongue in his mouth,lol

I had my mom help me with this video. I recorded, while she held the ball (his reward for the jump). The thing he jumps is roughly 6 feet long. I might add to it gradually, since I've seen him jump longer than this.
Click here for video.


----------



## CrazyDogWoman (Dec 28, 2013)

I'm excited! I bought a new collar. ^.^ It fits both Boss and Jacoby, but it will probably be used on Boss. I prefer oranges and reds on Jacoby. It's a bit hard to see in the photos, but it has little white crowns on the fabric.
Here they are to model it:


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Boss looks GREAT in that first picture you just posted! Wow!


----------



## CrazyDogWoman (Dec 28, 2013)

Thank you! I try my best to keep them looking good.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Handsome boys!!! What made you decide to get 3 males and no females?


----------



## CrazyDogWoman (Dec 28, 2013)

Thanks. 
I didn't really intentionally decide to get all males. I couldn't ignore each situation (we really have useless animal control, so I didn't bother with calling. I felt it would've been too late in each situation, especially Jacoby and Boss'.)
In Stormy's case, there was a litter of puppies a woman had. Nobody wanted Stormy because she kept telling them he had seizures, which turned out to be false - he was just shivering. After the mother dog weaned the litter, the woman was only feeding them hotdogs because "they need extra protein". Plus there was a child there that would kick (hard!) the puppies. Stormy was the last puppy left, and I just couldn't leave him there. So male number one came home.
I use to frequently browse an online classified's website, and while looking in the pets section, I saw Jacoby. He was skin and bones, and needed out of that house right then. Stormy and our other dog, another male, at the time were trained enough and far enough apart in age, so we got Jacoby - male number two (At that time, he was male number three).
With Boss, I once again was browsing the classified's website (I stay away from there now,lol) and saw a litter of puppies. Of course I thought "Oh how cute!", and clicked on the ad. Our other male dog had passed away 4 months before, and I felt Jacoby and Stormy were trained well enough and far enough apart in age, so I called the person with the litter. Looking back, it was a total impulse decision. I think after the loss of our other dog, I just wanted something to make me feel better. Anyways, they said the puppies were 3 weeks old at the time, and the mother wouldn't let them nurse. So they were feeding them cheap, adult dry dog food (they wouldn't even wet it down with water to make it easier for the pups). They told me they would "get rid of the puppies somehow" if they didn't secure homes for the last 3 (all males). So, in came male number 3.


----------



## CrazyDogWoman (Dec 28, 2013)

For a really long time, I've tried to find a toy that Jacoby likes - to hang from a tree limb. I -finally- found one! Apparently the Kong Fire Hose Triangle fits the bill.
He started with some of this:





















He got lazy and tired, after about 30 minutes...







Happy dog is happy!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

I just love your crew, they are all adorable!


----------



## CrazyDogWoman (Dec 28, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## CrazyDogWoman (Dec 28, 2013)

I take too many photos...
I uploaded photos just from today. Total: 56 O.O
I wish I had more photos of Stormy, but he's SO hard to photograph. He's always zooming everywhere.
Anywho, My mom and I had to go visit my uncle today, and he begged us to bring Boss. On the way home, we stopped at a few different places to take pictures...
We found this really cute pond, complete with ducks!






<-- Might be my new favorite picture of him!













<-- The wind started moving the merry go round, and he was SO confused.





























(more)


----------



## CrazyDogWoman (Dec 28, 2013)

<-- Some of the ducks we saw. They were -not- happy that we were there.

FYI: Jacoby is a very weird dog...


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Hey we have that same red bone chew toy. It is the ONLY hard toy Ryker will chew on. We have tried every nylabone, but he hates them all.


----------



## CrazyDogWoman (Dec 28, 2013)

Really? Huh, he must like the little nubby things then? This is the only Nylabone that I've seen with the little nubbies. Those are Jacoby's favorite thing, he picks them off with his small front teeth,lol


----------



## CrazyDogWoman (Dec 28, 2013)

*Happy Howl-oween!*

Stormy went trick or treating at Tractor Supply this morning.








He met a couple of new friends - a beautiful Plott Hound, and a little bully mix puppy.

Jacoby and Boss went for a Halloween walk through the woods.


----------



## CrazyDogWoman (Dec 28, 2013)

I don't think anybody is really interested in this thread, lol I'm going to keep updating it anyway. 

Jacoby got a new collar. It's just a cheap-o that was on sale, but I think it's adorable on him.
View attachment 182737


He also got a coat for winter!
View attachment 182745


Stormy gets pretty cold in winter as well, so he also got a coat.
View attachment 182753


Boss usually doesn't need a coat, but if he ends up getting cold this winter he can just borrow Jacoby's. All of the dogs are getting boots, which will be arriving Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Your dogs are just absolutely gorgeous. Ilove the halloween ones.


----------



## CrazyDogWoman (Dec 28, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## CrazyDogWoman (Dec 28, 2013)

So I bought an "indestructible" ball for the boys. It was supposed to be one of their Christmas presents. I suck at waiting until Christmas for anybody to get gifts. 
Boss got to test it out today at the tennis court. I'm an idiot, and now he has a few cuts on his paw pads. >.>
He enjoyed himself though!



















































(more)


----------



## CrazyDogWoman (Dec 28, 2013)

Then we came home, and he took a nap with Jacoby.


----------



## CrazyDogWoman (Dec 28, 2013)

I have a couple of Holiday pictures!

We went to Tractor Supply Company for a Santa picture, with Boss and Stormy. My scanner won't work, so I had to take a picture of a picture. >.>








We wanted to take Jacoby too, but he doesn't get along with any dog other than Boss. I found some "antlers", and put them on Jacoby at home. I'm hoping to get some better antler pictures soon.


----------

